# 1000 skilled workers limit/year question



## Bhuntu (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi there,

i am about to apply for PR under the Federal Skilled Workers category.

As the new law only allows for 1000 skilled workers per job group to immigrate per year, and if the number has been already reached at the time of your application, they will reject the application and refund the fees, i was wondering on which date do they start the count?

Let me explain this better:
if they start counting from the 1st of January, there would be more possibilities to get selected at the beginning of the year than at the end (for the number of request keeps on growing).
while if they start counting from the date of enforcement of this law, which if I am not mistaken should be last 26th of June, it might still be OK to send the application now.

so I would like to know the date they start counting: application skilled worker "xy" number 1 for this year.

i hope the above is clear.

thanks a lot for answering.

Antonella


----------



## joanna2467 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thread canceled.


----------



## Bhuntu (Jul 25, 2010)

joanna2467 said:


> Hi, if you go on N/A then under immigration there is a thread about this. Hope it helps


Thank you so much!
I found the information i was looking for.


----------

